# 2004 rims on a 2009 clubman?



## BennyM (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey everyone. We just got our first Mini (a 2009 clubman S) and since the snow is still flying her in Minnesota, we immediately bought a set of 16" rims from a 2004 mini to use with winter tires. I didn't realize, however, that the 2004s didn't have tire pressure sensors in their wheels. So, does anyone know if the TPMS sensors will fit in pre-2007 wheels? I've read that the sensors need to have a flat space in the rim. 

If that doesn't work, and since we're not willing to spend thousands more on new wheels from the dealership, is there any way to disable the car's tire pressure warning until we put the summer tires back on?

Thanks in advance.
-BennyM
(normally on BMW E34 forums)


----------



## david in german (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes, the TPMS sensors will work on the older wheels. You should be more concerned with the question of if the 12mm stud holes will fit your 14mm stud holed Mini. I am running R88 wheels on my Cooper S for the winter and they are from a 2005-2006 Cooper. It was a simple job for a tire shop (if they have a Runflat machine)
If the wheels do fit your stud size and you don't want to have the TPMS installed there is no way to shut down the TPMS system but there is a way to trick it!
http://www.toyotatundraforum.com/wheels-tires-and-brakes/5028-fix-for-tpms-light-on.html
Good luck!
David


----------

